

Future Of Technology And Education (Video) - sonier
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680776/watch-a-great-short-film-on-the-future-of-technology-and-education

======
diligentwarrior
I was in elementary school in the mid-90s, and I remember being rewarded for
working well with computers. I would have the chance to use a computer for an
assignment when others wouldn't, mainly because I showed interest and progress
when using it. I went home and played education computer games as well, it was
fun to play with the machine. I wish my teachers went farther, as it would
have made more interested in the material because I would have had a chance
learn it by using something that really did interest me.

